# There isn't enough slow motion cubing video in youtube. Hey fast people, make some!



## ariasamie (May 20, 2010)

Record your solves with high FPS and post the slow motions.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 20, 2010)

How about the cubers without the cameras capable for this?


----------



## Konsta (May 20, 2010)

I'm not the fastest around, but I made avg5 video about a week ago and uploaded it few minutes ago:






This is what you meant, right?


----------



## ariasamie (May 20, 2010)

Konsta said:


> I'm not the fastest around, but I made avg5 video about a week ago and uploaded it few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## gavnasty (May 21, 2010)

Holy **** that was awesome. I agree. Make more.


----------



## MiloD (May 21, 2010)

I was just search for slow motion solves yesterday. That was awesome.


----------



## ianini (May 21, 2010)




----------



## otsyke (May 21, 2010)

I think we would have great benefits watching videos like badmephisto's "thought process while doing f2l".
Step by step, techniques used in every case, tricks, tips, etc.

The video from Konsta is great, but most of the time i don't understand which pair he is "pairing up" and how.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 21, 2010)

Unless you are at the cuber's level, there is no point in slow-mo because you probably won't understand what the cuber is doing. And if you understand it all, then you should just practice to get faster. In other words, I don't think slow motion would help anyone.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 21, 2010)

Oh god that U perm video is so sexy


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 21, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Unless you are at the cuber's level, there is no point in slow-mo because you probably won't understand what the cuber is doing. And if you understand it all, then you should just practice to get faster. In other words, I don't think slow motion would help anyone.



.. if nothing else it helps the solver that made the vid. And for slower people, just because they are slower doesnt mean they wont understand...


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Unless you are at the cuber's level, there is no point in slow-mo because you probably won't understand what the cuber is doing.




YAH I KNOW OMG WTF IS THAT HE DID FIRST IVE NEVER SEEN SOMEONE DO A CROSS LIKE THAT ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CUBE BEFORE WTF NOW HES LIKE DOING FOUR OF THE SLOT THINGS AND FILLING IN THE FIRST TWO LAYERS HOLY BALLS HE JUST ORIENTED ALL THE PIECES ON THE LAST LAYER LOLWTF HE PERMUTATED THEM WOW OLOL I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HE JUST DID THAT STUF IS CRAZY EVEN WITH SLOW MO I CANT TELL WHAT HES DOING THIS METHOD FOR SOLVING A CUBE IS TOTALLY ALIEN TO ME



CuBeOrDiE said:


> I don't think slow motion would help anyone.




who said anything about help? SLOW MO IS JUST AWESOME


----------



## incessantcheese (May 21, 2010)

i think slow motion is very helpful... it lets us see finger tricks and where faster cubers tend to pause. these are both definitely useful and it takes a lot less effort on the solver's part than a slow solve. also, on a slow solve, we won't see how often mistakes are made in the f2l lookahead, either.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are at the cuber's level, there is no point in slow-mo because you probably won't understand what the cuber is doing.
> ...


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Me (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if I'm fast enough for you, but here are my walkthrough solve videos. 
Walkthrough Solves
Faster Walkthrough Solves


----------



## oprah62 (May 21, 2010)

westons videos


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2010)

Desie made one a while ago


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 22, 2010)

awesome. I love how each person's slow motion cubing videos make different slow motion cube sounds.


----------



## Columnar (May 22, 2010)

Wow, these guys turn faster in slowmo than I do in regular time, and that's besides having better algs and quicker recognition.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

Konsta said:


> I'm not the fastest around, but I made avg5 video about a week ago and uploaded it few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What program did you use?


----------



## Edward (May 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the fastest around, but I made avg5 video about a week ago and uploaded it few minutes ago:
> ...



Looks like CCT, with a changed background.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 22, 2010)

How about downloading a fast video (Like Nakajima's 6.57), play it on Windows Media Player, and slowing it down?


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...


Oops I meant what video editing program, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Konsta (May 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Just basic windows movie maker, that's the only program I currently have that can do slow motion. It does kill the 60fps after you're done, but it seems to give pretty good slow motion. It doesn't accept .mov files, therefore I have to convert big files before I start to use movie maker.
I've tried to find a better one that could read 60fps .mov files and do things like slow motion and cut the material anywhere I want. No luck yet.


----------



## riffz (May 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How about downloading a fast video (Like Nakajima's 6.57), play it on Windows Media Player, and slowing it down?



Because the frame rate will suck...


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


>



lol i guess i didnt edit the whole picture out 0.0
Thats there just to erase the water mark.


----------

